# Q's 8vT Build



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread...*

*UPDATES STARTING ON PAGE 9
*

So yea i'm bored and its about that time to make one of these.......
*THE LIST:*

JE 8.5:1 std. size pistons with 20mm pins
Head Gasket Kit
Rod Bearings
Head Bolts
HKS SSQ BOV
NGK Wideband
TD04-13t From 02 WRX
Custom one off turbo manifold
27x6x2.5 FMIC from EBAYZZZ
crazy heavy duty hydraulic lines(oil feed/return) from my boy 
HD steel Oil pan from BFI

EIP Stg2 255lph Fuel pump with all wiring and mounting hardware
42#injectors
2" Mandrel bends ([email protected] 45*, [email protected] 90*, and [email protected])
2.5" Mandrel bends (same set as above just bigger)
VR MAF housing
2.5" in/out cat
2.5" in/out flex pipe
silicon couplers/clamps(expensive azz ****)
std. size main bearings and thrust bearings
Main Bolts
new piston rings (the pistons i got are used)
timing belt kit(new serp belt, timing belt, waterpump, thermostat, and tensioner pulley)
Scat rods
Spark plugs BKR7E 
















* DAY ONE!*

























_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:14 AM 6-8-2007_

_Modified by the_q_jet at 10:58 AM 11-16-2007_


_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:02 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Day 2!!*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the build. Its nice to see some aeg+ turbos starting to come to life.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

balls out man, balls out
what software? hp/tq goals?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:22 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (the_q_jet)*

How many miles on the engine when you started the tear-down?
Wish I had the stones to do something like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (doodpod)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck man...... i'll be watching this build up....


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

dude what the hell you have some much un needed stuff unless your shooting for 250+. seriuosly, and with 300+ you need to start redoing your tranny


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_dude what the hell you have some much un needed stuff unless your *shooting for 250+*. seriuosly, and with 300+ you need to start redoing your tranny
you think i'd buy all this if i wasn't??


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

exactly


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

it is still a little over kill but as jeff wisely stated... theres nothing wrong with over building your engine


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I agree with what you're saying here. My kit is not going to have upgraded pistongs and rods etc... Truth be known... If you upgrade the pistons rods and bearings you really should be able to build a project that gets into the 400 or 500 range.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

so hows the car doing? any updated of how its running?


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*

Cool build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I never understood why people settle for some base software as far as tuning a turbo car goes..


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

OK...so the turbo didnt fit with my lil custom manifold...if i remove the Internal wastegate and make a place for external one then i wouldnt have a clearance problem. The problem with going that route was having to weld a wastegate flange to my factory manifold. With i MIG i can do it but dont believe in how well it will hold up....we'll see...i'm most likely gonna scrap the turbo i have and go with a normal garret (most likely a t3/t4 57 trim with a .48 turbine A/R) since i got my current turbo for free there was nothing wrong with trying...now i have to drive with 8.5:1 compression for a week...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

YIKES! Well I guess it will be better in the long run.
What software are you running ?


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

yo sorry Q, you know i would give you my turbo but the jetta is gonna go through a rip down. I see your still sporting the intake off to the side i gave you hahaha. 
good luck in getting a new turbo, if oyu do the install during the week ( which i doubt) i can drive up and give you a hand. 
And he redid the pistons and rods and everythign because the car has i think like 150k? I could be wrong 
and i dont knwo why hes not telling you what software hes running maybe he doesnt want to tell you guys untill the end so ill keep my mouth shut for now.

Cant wait for this to get done Q then we can run ouor 8v 2.0T's in a race, well after i figure out what the hell broke in my car, more then likely a rod.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

What block are you using? Never would have thought Mk4 2.0s had oil squirters


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_What block are you using? Never would have thought Mk4 2.0s had oil squirters

AEGs don't, but all newer 2.0Ls (AZG, AZH, etc) do.


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

this'll be interesting!!!!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
AEGs don't, but all newer 2.0Ls (AZG, AZH, etc) do.

any luck with the forged internals







?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
any luck with the forged internals







?
now they are hahah


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

One quick question...with all the tear down and block prep...forged pistons, rods, etc...why are you still using the 8V head? I'm just curious. At one point I thought about going turbo (still haven't abandoned it yet







) but I figured that I'd go the 20V route. An AEB head on the 2.0 block would put down some ridiculous power.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at_the_speed_of_2.l0w* »_One quick question...with all the tear down and block prep...forged pistons, rods, etc...why are you still using the 8V head? I'm just curious. At one point I thought about going turbo (still haven't abandoned it yet







) but I figured that I'd go the 20V route. An AEB head on the 2.0 block would put down some ridiculous power.
becuz i wanna see what the 8v head can do after i get about 800 in head work done...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

blurry teaser pic


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (the_q_jet)*

sweeeet~
what clutch are you running, and what management, perhaps i missed that?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_sweeeet~
what clutch are you running, and what management, perhaps i missed that?
VR clutch g60 fly, management...i'm tryin to work with with a select few people on jus that!...


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (the_q_jet)*

Nice looking build, post the numbers up once your done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (red97k2golf)*

C2 is the only company I know that has software for a boosted DBW 2.0
The only other option is stand-alone. But there was a guy who was running like 4lbs or something with a WRX turbo on stock 2.0 software. That's just crazy IMO.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (jrowny)*

even they dont have software for dbw 2.0....yet


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

FIRST COMPRESSION TEST:
Cyl1: 186
Cyl2: 192
Cyl3: 192
Cyl4: 194

overall i'm happy


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

okj g jet i love your build untill i saw that engine laying on the ground, i cringed in horror at your lack of an engine stand, and i felt bad for that lonely aeg lying on the cold hard ground


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_okj g jet i love your build untill i saw that engine laying on the ground, i cringed in horror at your lack of an engine stand, and i felt bad for that lonely aeg lying on the cold hard ground

hmmmm.... i seem to recall......








now if you meant engine HOIST/LIFT then all i can say is i'm ballin on a budget! but 2 jacks and a 6x2 board did fine for lowering and rollin the engine out!







....then it took brute strength to lift it up and put it on the stand


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

sorry your right







i meant a lift, haha those engines are just a tad heavy arent they


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea just a tad...lol...back still hurts..


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

For some reason I thought you were going with an external wastegate?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i could go external and i prob will sometime down the line...we'll see


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

This really gives hope to amateur guys with 2.0 like me.
do you have a total cost for the parts?
I'm just interested in seeing if this is even in my price range.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Glad to see this build is still going... Good compression #s
Driven yet?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_now i have to drive with 8.5:1 compression for a week...










A week huh? Yeahhhh, about that.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea the crooked IC pipe i'll fix that later, and later i'll get pics of the DP...


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

That is way sic wish I had the huevos(and cash) to undertake such a project. Nicely done.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_now if you meant engine HOIST/LIFT then all i can say is i'm ballin on a budget! but 2 jacks and a 6x2 board did fine for lowering and rollin the engine out!







....then it took brute strength to lift it up and put it on the stand









haha, ..... engine hoist < pistons to handle nasty power
good things require great sacrafice, like your back...... i'm eating all ramen noodles until i have all my boost money set aside. i guess when you want it that bad.......


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

after blowing the seals on the afore mentioned 16g i swapped in a stock wrx turbo in its place...it spools FAST!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

alrighty so last night i put the 42# injectors in ran pig rich (9:1) gettin into boost...so i stayed mostly outta it the whole way home as she would misfire horribly triggering a blinking cel...so after some quick vortex research i gapped the plugs from .032 to .025...BOY MUCH BETTER...took out my laptop and tweaked a couple things with custom-code ltd. software (its basically lemmiwinks) and got the a/f at wot to around 11:1 still rich and i think i have some more i can lean it out before i have other issues but for now its good...i get the occasional misfire and timing pull at wot and sometimes i get nothing and she keeps on pulling...cant wait for some professional tuning!!


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

great job. glad to see this coming along nicely


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea it took long enough...


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

at least your happy now right? haha. ive been thinking of doing my own custom turbo and wanted to start gathering parts. i just dont know what to look for yet


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_dude what the hell you have some much un needed stuff unless your shooting for 250+. seriuosly, and with 300+ you need to start redoing your tranny


Hi.........
Your stupid.......
Please never ever post again.........
You Know Nothing...........
ANd you know even less about VW gear boxes........
Now sit in a corner.........
CRY..........
And CUT Your Self


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

crazy project


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (phill0046)*

there's the hater dave we all know and love.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ok so i grew ballz and tried 15psi today....of course i started off in second....well second is USELESS! I LOVE IT!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Have all the issues with your C2 software been corrected? I remember we were having similar issues around the same time.


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Have all the issues with your C2 software been corrected? I remember we were having similar issues around the same time.

C2 doesn't have DBW software yet. He's running a GIAC program with leminwinks. And I must admit, having ridden in his car, it's not bad! I am definetly jealous.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I forgot he was DBW. I used to have the DBC software until I had it tuned.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Hi.........
Your stupid.......
Please never ever post again.........
You Know Nothing...........
ANd you know even less about VW gear boxes........
Now sit in a corner.........
CRY..........
And CUT Your Self


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Hi.........
Your stupid.......
Please never ever post again.........
You Know Nothing...........
ANd you know even less about VW gear boxes........
Now sit in a corner.........
CRY..........
And CUT Your Self








 hey ****er, id like to see an o2o tranny hold 300 hp, you ****t head. what in my statement was wrong???? please enlighten me 


_Modified by dvlax40 at 5:11 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

green 88 gtI's are for little bittch boys that like their cars to look like crap, and be old and stupid, why dont you come into this milenium old man? no one likes those ugly geh carss


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (jrowny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrowny* »_C2 doesn't have DBW software yet. He's running a GIAC program with leminwinks. And I must admit, having ridden in his car, it's not bad! I am definetly jealous. 

Ohhhhhhh so you took Jon for a ride already, but not me?!?! I see how it is. Thats why when we play "thats your boy" you and Sky are homies


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_ hey ****er, id like to see an o2o tranny hold 300 hp, you ****t head. what in my statement was wrong???? please enlighten me 


which mk4s have 020s again?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

i was referenceing the transmissions that came on the kinda cars that he owns, its all in fun, i harbor no ill will towards him,


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
Ohhhhhhh so you took Jon for a ride already, but not me?!?! I see how it is. Thats why when we play "thats your boy" you and Sky are homies








come out to the tysons meet and you'd get a ride too...waldorf/la plata is far away for me...


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
Ohhhhhhh so you took Jon for a ride already, but not me?!?! I see how it is. Thats why when we play "thats your boy" you and Sky are homies









It's cuz I have a DBW 2.slow and I didn't believe a WRX turbo would work on a DBW 2.slow, he had to prove me wrong.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jrowny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrowny* »_
It's cuz I have a DBW 2.slow and I didn't believe a WRX turbo would work on a DBW 2.slow, he had to prove me wrong.
when we gonna do yours!!? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

sorry to look like a dumba$$ but what does dbw and dbc mean. im just starting to dig in really deep with my cars motor so i dont know much about motors. and that lisy on the op is that all the things you need for a custom turbo kit??


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mk4spence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4spence* »_sorry to look like a dumba$$ but what does dbw and dbc mean. im just starting to dig in really deep with my cars motor so i dont know much about motors. and that lisy on the op is that all the things you need for a custom turbo kit??








 DBW=Drive-By-Wire (electronic throttle)
DBC=Drive-By-Cable (regular NORMAL ish)


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_i was referenceing the transmissions that came on the kinda cars that he owns, its all in fun, i harbor no ill will towards him, 

You so silly.
No 020 in any car i own......
When you build a car..any car worth talking about....
Drop us Vortex folks a line......and post pics...we would love to see them


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ DBW=Drive-By-Wire (electronic throttle)
DBC=Drive-By-Cable (regular NORMAL ish)

get it running any better?








IM sent


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
get it running any better?








IM sent








 damn ecu got ITSELF running better...response sent


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_green 88 gtI's are for little bittch boys that like their cars to look like crap, and be old and stupid, why dont you come into this milenium old man? no one likes those ugly geh carss









Yes I'm as old as dirt.....and smell like dirt....








Here is our ugly ass cars one old ass car for me......and a Newer one for the Wife...
One of them new fangled MK4 thingy's


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

dont be mucking up my MK*4* 2.0T thread with that green cancer of a mk2!!!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_dont be mucking up my MK*4* 2.0T thread with that green cancer of a mk2!!!

















That slow green GTI is the only thing that's saving this thread from the black hole.









On a side not, that pic makes it pretty obvious how big and fat VW's have gotten.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

On a side not, that pic makes it pretty obvious how big and fat VW's have gotten.

and slower... q got beat by a rabbit once.. i remember.. bone stock rabbit on 64 by indian river rd


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_
and slower... q got beat by a rabbit once.. i remember.. bone stock rabbit on 64 by indian river rd
i did??


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i did??










Stop by on your way up or back from C2.....I'll let ya drive the green car









The MK4 sure is nice to drive.....but it still rides rough on the sportline springs and Bilstein Sports struts and 18 inch ASA's...It's a great Highway flyer the VR6 being verry smooth.............


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

That slow green GTI is the only thing that's saving this thread from the black hole.









On a side not, that pic makes it pretty obvious how big and fat VW's have gotten.


My car plugs Black holes.........Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Oh man, me and a friend had a little race through some twisties around our lake, me in my mk3 w/ at the time a 268/260 cam and chip, 2.25 exhaust, koni yellows with ground controls, and 11" RPI brake kit. He drove his stock 83' Rabbit Gti. He pulled on me in the straights-aways.
That turbo install looks pretty nice. I'm glad I dont have to deal with the crap that comes with dbw, but I am jealous of those oil squirters.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Oh man, me and a friend had a little race through some twisties around our lake, me in my mk3 w/ at the time a 268/260 cam and chip, 2.25 exhaust, koni yellows with ground controls, and 11" RPI brake kit. He drove his stock 83' Rabbit Gti. He pulled on me in the straights-aways.
That turbo install looks pretty nice. I'm glad I dont have to deal with the crap that comes with dbw, but I am jealous of those oil squirters.
 dbw truly isnt bad...i dont have any interference from it...and i thought the ABA had oil squirters? or was that the 9a?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Stop by on your way up or back from C2.....I'll let ya drive the green car








The MK4 sure is nice to drive.....but it still rides rough on the sportline springs and Bilstein Sports struts and 18 inch ASA's...It's a great Highway flyer the VR6 being verry smooth.............
 i wont be through until late







tomorrow night i'll prob come thru after i go back to pick it up...

_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

My car plugs Black holes.........Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 that must mean your car is faster than LIGHT!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

well not faster than lite.......but pretty damn fast








16v engines have oil squirters..as well as the obd1 ABA's


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i wont be through until late tomorrow night i'll prob come thru after i go back to pick it up...
IM sent


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_well not faster than lite.......but pretty damn fast








16v engines have oil squirters..as well as the obd1 ABA's

Only way to be sure on the ABA squirters is to drop the oil pan and look, even early OBDI's are hit and miss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
...It's a great Highway flyer the VR6 being verry smooth.............

VR6 FTW.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
VR6 FTW.








GTFO


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i did??










yeah.... mikes rabbit... remember


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_

yeah.... mikes rabbit... remember
BS dude we were dead even! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_BS dude we were dead even! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That makes Hello Kitty cry....better get up to Connecticut Quick


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
That makes Hello Kitty cry....better get up to Connecticut Quick








i was non turbo then with a chip and no cat or muffler


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I'm actually contemplating a trip out to florida later this year... Might have to take a spin in the GTI.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I'm actually contemplating a trip out to florida later this year... Might have to take a spin in the GTI.
i'll ride shotty


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Still in PA mad man......For a while anyway


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Still in PA mad man......For a while anyway








 hey man.. this part of PA aint TOOO bad.. lol. so when i get all my ISH together who wants to come down to the armpit of bucks county and help me put mine all together? i don't have the kehonaes to do it all by my lonesome.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

On a side not, that pic makes it pretty obvious how big and fat VW's have gotten.

i happen to like my *fat* lil P.O.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_ hey man.. this part of PA aint TOOO bad.. lol. so when i get all my ISH together who wants to come down to the armpit of bucks county and help me put mine all together? i don't have the kehonaes to do it all by my lonesome.

buy a plane ticket, I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

if it were under $200 round trip id consider it. but you arent exactly a state or 2 away lol. plan a road trip. ill see if i cant convince the g/f to let u bang her sis while your out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 4:40 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

i'm 3 miles away ...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i feel really stupid for not reading the " levittown" part. smack me please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

yeah, this is a new name. Bugasm99 was the old. Let me know when your thinking of starting on it all. I split my weekends between here and DC but i'll definitely give a hand if i'm around.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

if that being the case.. ill just work around your schedule.. but prob not for a lil while(favoring warmer weather). i got to figure out how/where im goin mount my I/C ( after i paint it black







) get some pipe and silicone couplers to actually get the boost into the motor. still got to tap the oil pan and run lines.. its mainly all little things i got to get under control now. and figure out how in the wold im goin tune it. prob just use lemmiwinks like the Q did. but i have no clue how to use it. so.. i guess i had better get on that..








1 more thing. i dont have a garage. so this will be taking place in my drive way. i have a jack+ stands n all that crap. tools are really not a problem i have a pretty decent amount and im sure my dad will let me use his car to get back n fourth to work n such but i kinda wanna make this a weekend project. i know we will prob run into little snags here n there. but this is my daily.. so i wanna keep down time to a minimal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 5:31 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_if it were under $200 round trip id consider it. but you arent exactly a state or 2 away lol. plan a road trip. ill see if i cant convince the g/f to let u bang her sis while your out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 4:40 PM 1-11-2008_

Wait, I get to bang someone's sister.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

yea my g/f's sis. she's not too bad lookin.
im not sayin its set in stone. but im sure your a decent lookin guy. there is a good chance she will give it up. esp after a couple drinks








the blonde is her sis. the brunette is mine. sorry


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 8:22 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_yea my g/f's sis. she's not too bad lookin.
im not sayin its set in stone. but im sure your a decent lookin guy. there is a good chance she will give it up. esp after a couple drinks



I love it.. pimping out your girlfriend's sister for work on your car... sounds aweful Idaho to me.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

well your moving yer lazy ass there... so u might as well get used to it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

I love it.. pimping out your girlfriend's sister for work on your car... sounds aweful Idaho to me.








i'm buyin a plane ticket!!







oh and [email protected]!t stop JACKIN MY THREADD!!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

my bad.... post more pics of your turbo setup then!!! lets get back on topic here YOUR turbo setup. i wanna ee pics.. maybe even a small home video of u rippin the tires off it


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i'm buyin a plane ticket!!







oh and [email protected]!t stop JACKIN MY THREADD!!









I like cheese.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I like cheese.















car is up north............


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I like cheese.















head cheese?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_head cheese?









[threadjack]
The difference between genius and insanity is measured only by suscess.
[/threadjack]


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
[threadjack]
The difference between genius and insanity is measured only by suscess.
[/threadjack]


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

he must be saying he's gone completely mad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

C2 DBW software finally going to make a debut?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_C2 DBW software finally going to make a debut?
possible...my setup is a lil different if you look at the pics...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_C2 DBW software finally going to make a debut?

oh please oh please oh please oh please!!!!! it would make things so much easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

Great job; you pulled that thing absolutely to pieces and got it back together and it's looking good.








Keep us updated, I'll be sticking up a post with my 2.0LT build just as soon as I put down the tools and pick up my camera


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_Great job; you pulled that thing absolutely to pieces and got it back together and it's looking good.








Keep us updated, I'll be sticking up a post with my 2.0LT build just as soon as I put down the tools and pick up my camera








this was my first motor tear down...you have no idea how scared i was when i put the key in the ignition!


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well you certainly didn't mess around and got straight into it!! 
I bet you pinched yourself before that first start-up; it's always a harrowing moment - checking for oil pressure, leaks etc


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_*Day 2!!*

























Did you deglaze / hone the cylinders? Mind describing in detail how you did it... I see you also removed the crank.... 

Did you replace main bearings with new ones?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_Well you certainly didn't mess around and got straight into it!! 
I bet you pinched yourself before that first start-up; it's always a harrowing moment - checking for oil pressure, leaks etc








first leak was the inline fuel pump...which i proceeded to take a wrench to...it slips and breaks the contact terminal clean off







called bosch direct about the pump. they told me it was unservicable and had to order a new pump







so i said f-it and bought a walbro inline


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

q your build makes me wanna smack myself in the nuts with a wrench and grow some so i can do a tear down n rebuild. but no im scared. hell i want some help with doing the HD spring conversion. id love to see the power numbers once u get everything working in harmony.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Did you deglaze / hone the cylinders? Mind describing in detail how you did it... I see you also removed the crank.... 

Did you replace main bearings with new ones?
yes i did... i ordered a ball hone off ebay and took a cordless drill and made sure to get the up and down and rotating speed jus right to get the cross hatching...i coulda honed em a lil better but compression numbers were fine at 3k
186-190-190-192


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_q your build makes me wanna smack myself in the nuts with a wrench and grow some so i can do a tear down n rebuild. but no im scared. hell i want some help with doing the HD spring conversion. id love to see the power numbers once u get everything working in harmony.
i'll help you jus take a pair of vise grips and twist


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

excelent, consistent numbers


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_excelent, consistent numbers








yea i was shocked







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_yes i did... i ordered a ball hone off ebay and took a cordless drill and made sure to get the up and down and rotating speed jus right to get the cross hatching...i coulda honed em a lil better but compression numbers were fine at 3k
186-190-190-192










How many miles were on the block?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
How many miles were on the block?
146k when i tore it down...its now at 162k


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_146k when i tore it down...its now at 162k









It's like 5 years old! how the hell did you rack up that many miles?!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
It's like 5 years old! how the hell did you rack up that many miles?!
err...100mile a day to work for a year...then drivin on trips to vw shows and to see family...and goin to and from dc and va beach alot on the weekends...yea...i'm actually about 12k miles above where my lastest vw maitenance notice says i should be


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_err...100mile a day to work for a year...then drivin on trips to vw shows and to see family...and goin to and from dc and va beach alot on the weekends...yea...i'm actually about 12k miles above where my lastest vw maitenance notice says i should be









I just got a letter saying my old 95 Jetta is due for it's 280K service.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I just got a letter saying my old 95 Jetta is due for it's 280K service.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_









the funny part is I sold it to a guy I used to work with, he still works at the dealer, lol.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
the funny part is I sold it to a guy I used to work with, he still works at the dealer, lol.
poor guy...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_poor guy...









well, considering its actually faster than my VR, it's say he got a decent deal.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

My AEG sits at 157,500. If I hadn't had it off the road since the end of June, I'd be around 173k right now. I commute 100 miles round trip daily.
And these pics and the results q has had with his engine are making me think that maybe I can get away with just a rebuild instead of a new 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_My AEG sits at 157,500. If I hadn't had it off the road since the end of June, I'd be around 173k right now. I commute 100 miles round trip daily.
And these pics and the results q has had with his engine are making me think that maybe I can get away with just a rebuild instead of a new 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ofcourse you can gert away with it. I have 168K on mine and am thinking about turbo for next year.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
ofcourse you can gert away with it. I have 168K on mine and am thinking about turbo for next year.

I am also thinking about turbo for next year, hence the new or refreshed engine this year


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i got an 04 8V and just hit 66k last week


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_i got an 04 8V and just hit 66k last week









I would emote a degree of jealousy, but I think I'd prefer not to have to deal with DBW when turbo time comes 'round


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
I would emote a degree of jealousy, but I think I'd prefer not to have to deal with DBW when turbo time comes 'round








dbw is borderline seamless


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

see DBW = PWNAGE!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

Quintin, 

Car runs really well on the _____ file. Only ran it at 14psi today while I did logs, but it is running way better in terms of fueling right out of the box. "The Agent" is working with the logs I took on the car to get the fuel trims down a bit. It is idling 14.7 on the dot, and is in the 11’s up top in boost, but that is with a lot of adaptation, so "The Agent" is turning the fuel back a bit to get it spot on. 

I will let you know how the next version of the file goes! 

Disclaimer: Names have been edited or blanked out until things are official.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

so you have the unfinished version of the DBW boost software? is that what your telling me? if this is true it came around just in time for me to do my boostin


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

u jerk... so where can i get my copy and how's it workin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_how's it workin?


_Quote »_Car runs really well on the _____ file. Only ran it at 14psi today while I did logs, but it is running way better in terms of fueling right out of the box. "The Agent" is working with the logs I took on the car to get the fuel trims down a bit. It is idling 14.7 on the dot, and is in the 11’s up top in boost, but that is with a lot of adaptation, so "The Agent" is turning the fuel back a bit to get it spot on.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea Josh thats from the tuner..the car will hopefully be in MY hands on saturday...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

yup, just posting it up since thats all that is known right now. Nice editing by the way ... i'm sure _ _ _ _ is taking care of you.
____
| |
| 0
| Y
| ^
|
|
----


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

is the car up in pa?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_is the car up in pa?
no


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

WOOOT!! Car is back..full tuned...19degrees total allowed timing...17psi...vids to come


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i will be sitting by mouse clicker ready!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_i will be sitting by mouse clicker ready!
raced this stg2 wrx this weekend...still some kinks to work out as my a/f dipped into the MID 10s! in 5th gear (you could feel the power loss







)


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

How did the race turn out anyway... get raped??? hehehe They are pretty quick.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_How did the race turn out anyway... get raped??? hehehe They are pretty quick.
oh yea..haha.. 60-105...he got about a half car on me
and here a couple random photos
*Greddy ProfecB*









*First time hitting 20psi*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

and a quick shoddy video


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

DBW is a joke...... real men use cables


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_DBW is a joke...... real men use cables








hookers are a joke...real men use YOUR MOM


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like someone needs brakes... lol pimpin q pimpin.. and its nice to know im not the only person who's a pillar dosent fit right.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

A Duck??? and not just any duck but a devil duck???
hmmm


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_looks like someone needs brakes... lol pimpin q pimpin.. and its nice to know im not the only person who's a pillar dosent fit right.
 i got Ferodo pads...they do WELL!







as far as the pod...i'm WAY too lazy to care and do it right...well...at least with that aspect of the car...lol









_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_A Duck??? and not just any duck but a devil duck???
hmmm
Yea thats "my fast"




















































_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:13 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_looks like someone needs brakes... lol pimpin q pimpin.. and its nice to know im not the only person who's a pillar dosent fit right.

trust me, they ALL fit right. they have to be minipulated on. they are all test fitted before they leave 42, i know cause i use to make them for 42! all the times you see gaps, its installed wrong. trust me. Q at the next schnell meet ill be glad to refit yours for ya!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

started making my 3in DP last night... WOOT!


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_started making my 3in DP last night... WOOT!









Please show pics so that I can say POS


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
Please show pics so that I can say POS








oh i wont deny the weld look like POS..this was my first time working with MIG so be ez on me...i'm still not used to the fact that i'm not buring a rod down and have zero resistance lol


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd say job well done; looks like good enough penetration on welds and I like the design


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_I'd say job well done; looks like good enough penetration on welds and I like the design
i still might grind the welds down smooth and run a nice bead over top....i hate bad welds..and this is def a first for me


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

Q thoes welds def look like they are going hold up fine.and its goin be yer down pipe. who cares what they look like. as long as it gets the job done!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_Q thoes welds def look like they are going hold up fine.and its goin be yer down pipe. who cares what they look like. as long as it gets the job done!
i'm not worried about them holding up..i've never had a problem with weld penetration...i jus hate it when i see ugly welds and i can do SO MUCH better...so now i'm mad at myself for rushing this for no damn reason and not doing some practice welds(new machine) before hand...







but thanks!







FUNCTION OVER FORM


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

function over form is what im all about. which is prob why im goin have un polished pipe work for my turbo. its just goin be plain ol ugly stainless. i dun care what it looks like as long as there is no leaks and i get pushed back in the seat. im happy


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i think Ceramic coating is next


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Off yourself.
edit: I know this guy. Be glad you don't.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Off yourself.
edit: I know this guy. Be glad you don't.








well i did...apparently its not a strong enough bug spray...cuz YOU"RE STILL AROUND!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
hahahaha that was actually a good one! Good job Q! Now come over at 3 today and help me rip the jetta apart!
what can i say i'm the SHIZ!! and sorry i haz class til 9 mon-thurs


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

needs more HP bump








It's my E3====> in a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!
Raepin ur pageZZzzzZzzZz


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (red97k2golf)*

MY PAGE HO!!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

You post deleting whore.
I can play this game....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh i'll let u have it...you know i have a TON more post in this thread than you!! lol...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

ok here.. problem solved... MY PAGE


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

Word around the rumor mill is someone needs to update their thread..........*whistles


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

in due time grass hopper! i dont have anything to update right now.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

wow you east coast guys are crazy.








so someone asked before and i never saw an answer: how much money do you have sunk into this project so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

I have probably $2000 into mine, on my 2nd turbo but still on stock compression.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (punkrider99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkrider99* »_wow you east coast guys are crazy.








so someone asked before and i never saw an answer: how much money do you have sunk into this project so far?

East coast livin = lots of alcohol, crazy women, and pure insanity.
Counting upgrades and all, I'm at the better half of $8k, and still have about another $4k to go, but cost is nothing compared to a 2.0 8v spanking on just about any production car from a roll......


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
East coast livin = lots of alcohol, crazy women, and pure insanity.
Counting upgrades and all, I'm at the better half of $8k, and still have about another $4k to go, but cost is nothing compared to a 2.0 8v spanking on just about any production car from a roll......








why are you speaking in my thread
















as far as my setup i've spent $1200 turboing the motor
$1200 upgrading internals and rebuilding the motor
$1000 on fun stuff like Greddy Profec B boost controller and GHL cat back
and finally $1300 for custom tuning($900 for the file and $400 spent logging and revising the software)


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_why are you speaking in my thread
















I'm supporting you! I did say 2.0 8v..........I just didn't say whose.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (PBWB)*

i thought i recognized this car from somewhere. you posted this build up on ncdubs


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

BTW peeps...i run 20~22psi daily now


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

im 1800 into it and am making better number then Q on stock compression AND internals







i mean damn.. HOW in the hell are you guys spending THAT much on turboing a car. were going to be like 6000 grand into my buddies ca and its going to be over 500 WHP with a fully built motor and transmission


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_HOW in the hell are you guys spending THAT much on turboing a car. were going to be like 6000 grand into my buddies ca and its going to be over 500 WHP with a fully built motor and transmission
well i mean i DID break it down for you up there^^^ if you want i can email you a full list of everything i spent money on


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_im 1800 into it and am making better number then Q on stock compression AND internals







i mean damn.. HOW in the hell are you guys spending THAT much on turboing a car. were going to be like 6000 grand into my buddies ca and its going to be over 500 WHP with a fully built motor and transmission

Link to numbers?
.
.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the 20-22psi.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Link to numbers?
.
.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the 20-22psi. 
no numbers...jus fun


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

how many mile does everyone else have. i have 120,000 + miles on my car. should i change rods and pistons and other components.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_how many mile does everyone else have. i have 120,000 + miles on my car. should i change rods and pistons and other components.
170k...


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

my numbers? i dunno higher the 150 lower then 250? HAHA IM JUST GIVING Q CRAP his build is rock solid and will be to 300 hp, my build was to prove a point tha you CAN make a 2L aster then chipped 1.8 for less the 4 grand (which is what i was quoted allong time ago by some 18T guy) now my buddies 500 hp build is no fair because he is a welder and is making alot of his own stuff


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_my numbers? i dunno higher the 150 lower then 250? HAHA IM JUST GIVING Q CRAP his build is rock solid and will be to 300 hp, my build was to prove a point tha you CAN make a 2L aster then chipped 1.8 for less the 4 grand (which is what i was quoted allong time ago by some 18T guy) now my buddies 500 hp build is no fair because he is a welder and is making alot of his own stuff
oh yea...if you really look at it...just to TURBO the car...i spent 1200 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

niceee.....would have done it for a grand had abfjeff not order me the wrong parts because they were cheaper then pocket my cash


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_niceee.....would have done it for a grand had abfjeff not order me the wrong parts because they were cheaper then pocket my cash
see why'd you have to go there???


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

because im still bitter that im out 350 PLUSE what it cost to replace the parts.... i digress


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (guylover)*

see that why im gonna put links to the parts im gonna get so i can make sure i have a solid build. should i rebuild my motor because of my miles.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_should i rebuild my motor because of my miles.

Is that a statement or a question?


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (PBWB)*

question. forgot to put the question mark.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_question. forgot to put the question mark.
do a compression test and get back to us...that will tell you if you should...


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

another noob question from me. How do you do a compression test? What tools do i need?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_another noob question from me. How do you do a compression test? What tools do i need?
google it


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_google it









Ye ain't nobody, you betta google me baby!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Ye ain't nobody, you betta google me baby!
who told you to speak ho!!?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (guylover)*

abf jeff took $40 off me for a forge DV that i never got.










_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 3:47 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

seriously..keep this sh!-t outta my thread...thank u


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i sorry


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

*** UPDATE ***
EXTRA EXTRA!! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!
3in DP has been made and *BIG-16G* has been rebuilt!! Currently running 18psi and SHE PULLS LIKE A BEAST! HP estimates based on what i've run puts me around 250-260whp and the turbo can go up to 25psi...i still am on a stock head.
















Pics to come soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_*** UPDATE ***
EXTRA EXTRA!! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!
3in DP has been made and *BIG-16G* has been rebuilt!! Currently running 18psi and *SHE PULLS LIKE A BEAST!* HP estimates based on what i've run puts me around *250-260whp* and the turbo can go up to 25psi...i still am on a stock head.
















Pics to come soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

man now i cant wait to try my T3S60 at 20 lbs after i get the motor done....and ill be on a 270 cam.....get a real dyno on that thing will you


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

pm sizzent


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nemesismotorsports07)*

Looking good fool.
I tried my car with the cam at zero deg...it was at -3.5 before
I hated it..felt dead up top and all over..now it's at -4 and all is well again...at 23-25 depending on what my boost controller feels like...
I need to go EBC


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_.at 23-25 depending on what my boost controller feels like...
I need to go EBC








EBAY! you can find a few Profec B (original 3dial ones) and plenty of the Greddy Type-S (remake of the original Profec B)


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

check that shiny BOV.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_check that shiny BOV.

Need to take it apart and give it the all over bling.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I'll be hitten up the E-Gay


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I'll be hitten up the E-Gay








atta boy!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

I forgot/neglected to mention i walked on this s550 on the way back from a partaay saturday night.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

what kind of boost pipe are you using? looks like it was meant for the application. or is that a custom bent job?
i need someone to help me fab up my boost pipe. its goin be a lil tricky cuz im goin be runnin a side mount. the cool side of the turbo and the TB are both on the driver side... its goin to be cramming alot of pipe into a small space


_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 11:34 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_what kind of boost pipe are you using? looks like it was meant for the application. or is that a custom bent job?
bought some pre-bent pieces and cut and welded them together!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i got to get up on my welding.. i havent done much in a while.. at work or at home...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

im comin to join you man.....300 or bust. Just bought a T3/T4E today 57trim....hope at 20 PSI with a 4bar i can get it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_im comin to join you man.....300 or bust. Just bought a T3/T4E today 57trim....hope at 20 PSI with a 4bar i can get it
man up son! i jus hit 20~21psi last night!


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ill be passing you guys.... 375 or bust







but i just got my 20v head


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_ill be passing you guys.... 375 or bust







but i just got my 20v head
so you took the easy way out...woopee...i'll be up to that level soon







(in like a year lol)


_Modified by the_q_jet at 3:11 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

talking **** gets you nowhere.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_talking **** gets you nowhere.
thats correct...money does


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

im not talking **** simply sating the facts, q and bugman know me and know im playing around.. your sir ,however; are an ass


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_im not talking **** simply sating the facts, q and bugman know me and know im playing around.. your sir ,however; are an ass
and i know Haenszel...he's refering to me i think as i get a lil head strong with my newfound power


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_your sir ,however; are an ass

that is a correct assumption.
EDIT:

_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_ill be passing you guys.... 375 or bust







but i just got my 20v head

Man up.


_Modified by haenszel at 3:47 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ah touche continue


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i hear around 280 we will start running out of fuel. So i will swap in a 4bar FPR. Jeff Says the ECU will adapt and i hope that will take me to at least 300-320


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yea i hear around 280 we will start running out of fuel. So i will swap in a 4bar FPR. Jeff Says the ECU will adapt and i hope that will take me to at least 300-320
SELFMADE made 310whp at 3bar....but thats the limits!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

oh nice.....so i wonder if i can get 350 at least out of a 4 bar.....i know the motor will be able to handle it


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

put in an inline fuel pump and youll be fine


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well we are about to find the limits of the stock fuel pump first. Im hoping it is the same one that the 1.8 carries. if so i know the 4bar will take it to 350


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

but for the price why risk it? im getting an inline from a tourage or whatever for 50 buckaroos


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

wideband will tell me if im running out of fuel


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Let's stop the madness. If you're over 300 wheel, you mkIV guys should get an IN TANK pump. Over 350whp gets an in tank and under bonnet inline. At least they make em for your cars. My mkIII gets no in tank love.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Let's stop the madness. If you're over 300 wheel, you mkIV guys should get an IN TANK pump. Over 350whp gets an in tank and under bonnet inline. At least they make em for your cars. My mkIII gets no in tank love.


Not true...the pump assembly is exactly the same in a MK4...
Just the pump not the plastic surround but the pumps all interchange....
Ask me how I know.
And I will never ever use an inline pump.....I HATE NOISE


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Oh and anyone not using a wide band when exploring the software limits.....is a fool Plain and simple


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Let's stop the madness. If you're over 300 wheel, you mkIV guys should get an IN TANK pump. Over 350whp gets an in tank and under bonnet inline. At least they make em for your cars. My mkIII gets no in tank love.

Too bad the intanks suck, well don't suck actually.
There is no sump on the MkIV tank, the "sump" is the baffles on the stock pump housing. Once that is gone, you can starve an intank with as much as 1/2 a tank driving the car hard and aggressively.
255lph Walbro Inline and call it a day, more than enough fuel than Q will ever need . . . .








Atleast his charge pipes don't blow off, only for him to stand around and let everyone else fix his car on the side of the road, in PG County, at 11:00 pm, making you get home at 12:15, and yelled at by your girlfriend.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_Atleast his charge pipes don't blow off, only for him to stand around and let everyone else fix his car on the side of the road, in PG County, at 11:00 pm, making you get home at 12:15, and yelled at by your girlfriend.








and now you know how i feel the last time that charge pipe blew!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Let's stop the madness. If you're over 300 wheel, you mkIV guys should get an IN TANK pump. Over 350whp gets an in tank and under bonnet inline. At least they make em for your cars. My mkIII gets no in tank love.
dude you high as sh!it...all our cars need for 400whp is an inline 255


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

You guys crack me up.......This is the vortex remember? There are thousands of "the noobz" lurking and watching.....When I speak, I speak in terms of safety. I speak so that the simpletons of the VW world will know what to install for which hp goals and be SAFE. Otherwise, they would do idiotic things and wonder why their #3 rod wanted to see daylight so badly.
As far as "us" here in this thread who know what's going on, we of course "know" better because we've done our research (either online or first hand).
I'd like to see evidence of the walbro in tank not being worth a crap. And I'd also like to see a 2.0 make 400whp with ONLY a 255 inline. Make it happen and I will participate in the BME pain olympics.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_You guys crack me up.......This is the vortex remember? There are thousands of "the noobz" lurking and watching.....When I speak, I speak in terms of safety. I speak so that the simpletons of the VW world will know what to install for which hp goals and be SAFE. Otherwise, they would do idiotic things and wonder why their #3 rod wanted to see daylight so badly.
As far as "us" here in this thread who know what's going on, we of course "know" better because we've done our research (either online or first hand).
I'd like to see evidence of the walbro in tank not being worth a crap. And I'd also like to see a 2.0 make 400whp with ONLY a 255 inline. Make it happen and I will participate in the BME pain olympics.








You're losing points.....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_
Too bad the intanks suck, well don't suck actually.
There is no sump on the MkIV tank, the "sump" is the baffles on the stock pump housing. Once that is gone, you can starve an intank with as much as 1/2 a tank driving the car hard and aggressively.
255lph Walbro Inline and call it a day, more than enough fuel than Q will ever need . . . .








Atleast his charge pipes don't blow off, only for him to stand around and let everyone else fix his car on the side of the road, in PG County, at 11:00 pm, making you get home at 12:15, and yelled at by your girlfriend.









that's why you reuse the pump housing.....not reusing it is stupid..and dangerious for starvation as stated.
and weld bumps on the ends of your charge pipes people.......


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
that's why you reuse the pump housing.....not reusing it is stupid..and dangerious for starvation as stated.
and weld bumps on the ends of your charge pipes people.......
yea he has a "weld" on it...but it looks as if they used no filler so its almost as smooth as the pipe itself


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_You're losing points.....

I care not. I will rule all. You know this.








/sarcasm
So I'll make that stuff for you today. Aviation hanger + lots of materials and expensive tools = custom shiz.


_Modified by PBWB at 12:21 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Aviation hanger + lots of materials and expensive tools = custom shiz.

Your job > my job


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
So I'll make that stuff for you today. Aviation hanger + lots of materials and expensive tools = custom shiz.

_Modified by PBWB at 12:21 PM 4-24-2008_
i miss my shipyard custom shiz!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

NEWS FLASH!
Head will be done by next week's end! 
MOAR HORSEPOWAZZZZ!!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think your a big fat liar until i see a graph that says dynojet on the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_i think your a big fat liar until i see a graph that says dynojet on the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

WOO! i made 1hp!!!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_WOO! i made 1hp!!!

yeah, but you had more lag.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
yeah, but you had more lag.
 that jus means i have better traction.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice graph


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_nice graph
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea looks like you could use head work the way your power falls off up top.

have them take the dyno past 4k next time too


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yea looks like you could use head work the way your power falls off up top.

have them take the dyno past 4k next time too
yea i'm hoping to make power to 4800 with the new head














SOOO FAAST!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_yea i'm hoping to make power to 4800 with the new head














SOOO FAAST!!

Here is my latest graphs
from the GTI








and from my Lawnmower


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_










There's something _up_ with that dyno. There's no way your HP would decrease while your TQ increase unless something was really wrong with your engine.
Check your _rod_. Are you _stroked_? Leaking any liquids?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

There's something _up_ with that dyno. There's no way your HP would decrease while your TQ increase unless something was really wrong with your engine.
Check your _rod_. Are you _stroked_? Leaking any liquids?

Yes it's stroked regularly....and leaks fluid at full boost


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes...by the dyno you can tell he is leaking fluids......what is your rod stroke ratio salsa?
lol








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yes...by the dyno you can tell he is leaking fluids......what is your rod stroke ratio salsa?
lol








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I think he has an ABA.....








I just have an AEG


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yes...by the dyno you can tell he is leaking fluids......what is your rod stroke ratio salsa?
lol








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Depends....
Ny stroke is short...as is imy rod..
Don't tell my wife.....








Oh the engine....
It's an ABA.....








I'm not going to the garage to look up the stroke of that thing


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

So here we are...many many months later and i do my first pressure test of my system and MAN! LEMME TELL YOU!!...
ALL *4* INJECTOR SEALS TO THE MANIFOLD WERE LEAKING....BAD!
The rubber brake boost line that sat over the turbo developed a good 1/2in tear  in it. (time to get off my ass and make a heat shield)
i also found 3 leaky vacuum hoses...

now that the turbo is not being so badly over spun...its back in its efficiency range and DAMN...time to go back to the dyno!
and jus for reference...my numbers from last weekend...










_Modified by the_q_jet at 10:46 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

how did you fix your injector seals?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_how did you fix your injector seals?
i did what i was supposed to do the first time and doubled the o-rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

what PSI is this at?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_what PSI is this at?

well i pressurized the system to 10psi and could hear em clear as day...when i was done fixing all the leaks i could pressurize the system to over 25psi no problem.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

ok so how did you pressurize the system?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ok so how did you pressurize the system?

air compressor


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well yes....i guess what im asking where did you pressurize it from and how did you seal it off


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_well yes....i guess what im asking where did you pressurize it from and how did you seal it off
well i kept the air compressor level low and jus hooked the hose up and that held it prettty steady around 22psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

in case yall were curious what my funky downpipe looks like....


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

that is simply the most disgusting piston set ive ever seen


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol thanks hunny!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

yeah, i would consider going wm soon, then you can run 25 psi all year long


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

and have nicer looking pistons lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

one more upgrade in progress...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4095387


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

bump...finally started welding my own intake manifold...
...here are some fab pics from way back when i started...

















































and of course if you follow the link one post above you'll see the rest...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

oh so its begun...AGAIN
























but of course no project is complete without its share of problems








first i find my pass side boot is completely seperated...WOW








second i break the a/c line to my condensor why tryin to loosen the bolt








third i find out why my car has started smoking (turbo seals are gone) oh welll new one coming soon








so i got a nice freshly decked, bored and honed block 
















all ready to accept the new pistons
so out with the OLD: 
















and in with the NEW:








but remember when i said a project isnt complete without problems....well
i broke a piston ring after realizing i installed it upside down and attempting to remove it








but WAIT there's more!
i found out later after putting all the rest of the pistons, rods, and rings together that NONE OF THEM HAD THE NOTCHES TO CLEAR THE OIL SQUIRTERS!
so i had to take a grind and notch out my fresh new pistons (SCARY) and no pics of those








so anyway had a new secondary pistons ring overnighted for a grand total of $50 (10 for ring, 40 to overnight)
motor "should" be done tomorrow evening.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

again? and your turbo is going? that sucks q, and why new low compression pistons?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_and why new low compression pistons?


x2, I went back and read the whole thread... you had forged 8.5:1 from the start?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

new pistons cuz old block was worn out beyond clearance spec causing noise, blow-by, knock sensor timing pull (power loss).


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_new pistons cuz old block was worn out beyond clearance spec causing noise, blow-by, knock sensor timing pull (power loss).



Ahhhhhh, how much over are you going? just stepping it up to 83mm?
And my roommate has that same evil looking duck on the dash of his MK3, haha.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lower milage block and 83mm yes. so it will actually be a TRUE 2L now! 2008cc vs 1984cc


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Turbo ordered. Next up 830cc injectors


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Turbo ordered. Next up *830*cc injectors









with the uni tune??? this scares me


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
with the uni tune??? this scares me










This makes my pants tight!!








**** the 660cc let's get down to business and jump straight to 830!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

What turbo are you going with this time?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

best believe... ITS ON GENTLE MEN!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

My money is on a 3076 but meh...
edit: Just started 100+hr weeks again so maybe I can play soon.
How was taking a grinder to the pistons to clear the squirters. I haven't been able to find a shop that's willing to do it and was just thinking about blocking 'em off.



_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 1:22 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it was nerve racking...i called a machinist and all he said he'd do was take a die grinder and lil bit off at a time... each time i took some off i cleaned em and put the rods back on (no rings) and dropped em in the bore to check. overall the job was easy jus make sure to file the cut edges so you dont scratch your cyl wall. and its bigger than a 3076







and its not garrett.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

So you joined the holset camp? hx35 or hx35/40
Or Bep? 258. 300 series I think would just be stupid big...
Speaking of which, I'm waiting for a call back about a .55 ar housing for the hx35. Being milled right now and should be done by the end of the month. Everything I've been reading indicates that the hx35 in the .55 housing spools almost 1k rpm faster than a garret in .63 and because of the turbine design, will outflow the .63 housing











_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 12:15 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

motor is in and running great. 14psi feels like 20psi....







cant wait for new turbo


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Answer my question, turd nugget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not a holset


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

You're a dick. I'm just curious... heh
We always played well together before - why the hate now?


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 12:07 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

yaaay toys!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Quentin is doin work!
What are the specs on that dab boy?
How the heck do you change it up so much? I am like pretty much over half way through getting all the parts I need but can never find the spare money and time to go through with anything anymore.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

that is quite a nifty flange


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I had tp have my 16v pistons cut down and notched for squirters;

_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_AZG - modified 9A - stock 9A









Then I took a grinder to then to weight match them.
What size intercooler is that? Please take lots of pics installing it. 
And is the compressor housing made ot weld an outlet onto it or are you clmping slicone right onto it?
Looks great!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

looks one touch smaller than mine


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I had tp have my 16v pistons cut down and notched for squirters;

Then I took a grinder to then to weight match them.
What size intercooler is that? Please take lots of pics installing it. 
And is the compressor housing made ot weld an outlet onto it or are you clmping slicone right onto it?
Looks great!

the compressor housing is what it is. i clamped a silicon 90 right too it. if you look real close there is a SLIGHT lip on the housing to keep it from blowing off. the intercooler is a TreadStone TR8 the CORE measures 22x7.8x3.5. Its a very nice piece and looking at the internal fin struction it rivals the Precision/Garrett cores very closely (as my friend has one of those which i have looked at) my current fmic is a ebay special which measures 22x5.5x2.5 so just based on those external dimensions the total internal area DOUBLES not even making mention of fin density. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Quentin is doin work!
What are the specs on that dab boy?
How the heck do you change it up so much? I am like pretty much over half way through getting all the parts I need but can never find the spare money and time to go through with anything anymore.

Its essentially a bolt-on 35r for the subaru guys (.58 a/r and a TD06H turbine wheel). If you remember way back when i started this build almost two years ago i was GIVEN a stock wrx turbo and a Big16G for free. Then i slowly gathered parts to build the motor. This def wasnt done in one night its going on two years now like i said. So to sum it up...
In the begining i bolted on the small 13t stock wrx turbo and build the motor.
Then i got bored and rebuild the Big16g. 
Then that "built" motor (with drop-in pistons) began to slap around and the knock sensors hated life and pulled all my timing. 
So i saved to order new pistons and get a used motor and transferred over my rods. Built a new motor (the right way which was getting the block bored to match) and then ordered this new turbo seen above....
So all in all i didnt really "change up"

_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_looks one touch smaller than mine










you make me LOL


_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:21 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

questions answered above and of course obligatory install pics


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1240340058117)*

bump for some love lol


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1240340058117) (the_q_jet)*

That's nice...


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1240340058117) (Jay-Bee)*

boo for internally gated http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you woman!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i've caught so much **** for that...damn peer pressure....but trust me i think hearing the turbo spooling is more exciting! lol


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

and rightly so.... no SERIOUS tuner uses a turbo with an internal gate


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_and rightly so.... no SERIOUS tuner uses a turbo with an internal gate










the only benefit i see to an external is to manage boost creep on low boost. that is it. with the EBC i'm using i don't see boost fluctuations or creep so its not a need. and this is running 13psi currently.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

the sarcasm in my last post suggest that i am totally cool with you bucking the trend of the other "tunahs" out there


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_the sarcasm in my last post suggest that i am totally cool with you bucking the trend of the other "tunahs" out there









please insert 
/sarcasm
thank you and have a nice day. Also F YO 16v!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

16v? no no sir, i own a 30v.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_16v? no no sir, i own a 30v.


oh wtf...jus get out...


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

i also have two more cylinders and one more turbo.... but whos counting







but dude you know i still love your car, i hope you hit 350!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet drive it over to H20i or waterfest this year....seeing is believing


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

its nothing special, its my bone stock a6 2.7t.. still i will try to make it out to one of those this year , so bring the booze!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mmm hmmmm booze and BOOST! lovely combo lol!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_mmm hmmmm booze, *boobies* and BOOST! lovely combo lol!


Fixed


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

ok jay... you bring the boobies


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm more of an azz man...bring some thick girls....NOT FAT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Q. Keep it up bro


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick build bro! will definitely be watching this
keep up the bomb work!
8v FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

T n A


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

*the_q_jet* If you (or anyone else) ever get any more free time, any chance I could get a list of whats needed for a basic turbo kit. I've been struggling to create a list for the past 3 weeks. 
I just get so lost and side tracked. Searching though as many threads on the topic I can find. I want to build it myself, I'm confident enough w/ the theory but get kinda overwhelmed. I'm trying not to say f' it and buy a kit but I'm never sure in the end of what to do or where to go for this or that small component. lol if not I'm happy enough looking at pictures. Thanks


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ghoastoflyle)*

installed larger FMIC today. got back to tryin to finish my intake mani as well...
first a *BEFORE* pic:








now the *AFTER*:
















yes i have all the piping to redo as well jus didnt have time to do that today.
but all i can say is the new FMIC and definitely NOTICEABLE! Throttle response is much improved and hell she even spools faster, leading me to believe the ebay core was choking flow. 


_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:04 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i did some MORE work this weekend too...sorry for the ****TTTTAAAY cell phone pics but you get the point.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice job on the manifold.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks took too long to make lol


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

those are some phatty welds my man


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_those are some phatty welds my man










ohhh they're not that big...see thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got more work todo this weekend...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

new piping installed with new bumper and sides...YAAY!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

quick ? you built motor to run 24+ psi correct. and your shooting for 350whp.. just what i read somewhere in post's .. are you planning on running race fuel c16 or 110 , meth mix etc. or are you currently? also since you did build the motor why run a internal wastegate setup i under stand its a larger turbo, but for quick lower end and better top end with that turbo external for your setup seems to be a stronger match. sorry for all the questions 
. ive been following your build and your posts for sometime now. and some of the 8v turbo guys . a lot of your guys mods seem useless for 300+ hp or over done setups for that power numbers.. or mabey im wrong.. not trying to be rude im just curious








after in run 21psi and hold it for sometime i am going to build my motor but am shooting for 450+hp. it may seem impossible to some yet. i have endless funds. so eff it .

_Modified by snobum at 2:15 AM 7-21-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 2:17 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I built my motor for the ultimate goal for 400~450whp (on c16) and 350whp (on pump) watermeth might be added as well for general purpose. Currently on order are 830cc injectors which will be run at 4bar so roughly 960cc to support the power goals i want. As far as the wastegate issue, i've already answered that. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
the only benefit i see to an external is to manage boost creep on low boost. that is it. with the EBC i'm using i don't see boost fluctuations or creep so its not a need. and this is running 13psi currently.


And i was trying to understand your post saying "a lot of your guys mods seem useless for 300+ hp or over done setups for that power numbers..."
To try and answer this as simply as possible, the numbers may not reflect necessity of different parts but like me we built and added different things to attain our long term goals...aka MOAR POWA.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

very well described i appreciate it. im going for the the same goal.. im going to first aquire as much power as possible on stock pistons.. blow it up again.. and build like you.my setup will be a little different but similar. thanks for answearing all that. 
i will pm you other ?'s


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Q I didn't go through the last few pages but is Mike Z gonna redo the software or are you going something more stand alone?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_very well described i appreciate it. im going for the the same goal.. im going to first aquire as much power as possible on stock pistons.. blow it up again.. and build like you.my setup will be a little different but similar. thanks for answearing all that. 
i will pm you other ?'s 


um...why waste your time blowing it up...the crowns of the stock pistons in the AEG+ motors are particularly thin and as such will crack...i think it was 2kjettaguy who discovered that a while ago.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

well i dont plan on blowing it up but if you knew the crew i roll with it is bound to happen. all my friends run 500-1000+ hp in either a supra or the hpf stage 4 m3 turbo. im trying to locate a short block to build currently so if you know of one much appreciated. !
click on my myspace link watch some of the videos. and you will understand what i mean


_Modified by snobum at 11:32 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh i know all about it....the DC area is littered with fast cars of that nature.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The neva ending story continues!
made my MAF pipe/turbo inlet this week basing it off the old turbo manifold so it will have to be cut and clocked this week, no biggie









The damn DP had to have a good 2.5~3inches cut off it to fit clearing the axle cup by about a 1/4in! LOL








Now installing the turbo manifold itself was the easy part it looks pretty cool too!

















flow is greatly improved with this mani and transient boost response as such is much quicker. i'll have to get some pics of the old POS but it pretty much looks exactly like this one:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

830cc injectors...









CHECK!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

4in intake? is it aluminum? and where did you get the maf flange. im looking for a stainless one in 3in but everything i see is AL.


_Modified by sgolf2000 at 12:54 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes its aluminum. i was gonna do stainless too but couldnt find anyone who makes a stainless maf flange. now i know a fabricator up in CT who will do it if you really want one.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

what are your hp goals Q for that thhing


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

400+


----------



## Mattymcg112 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Man im new here and have read you entire thread, you are doing exactly what i want to do to my 99 woflsburg, im new to Dubs and looking for all the info i can get! any resources i should check up on? i know a bit about boosting but still need work, other than that great build ill keep an eye on it!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if you have a wolfsburg...that means you have a 1.8t...hence you shouldnt be in this forum lol! unless you have one of those 98/99 mk3 jetta that were aba 2.0s lol...then carry on! read turbo tech 101 on Garretts website for starters.


----------



## smelly11 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (the_q_jet)*

man i have the same car but mine is silver. i'm about 300 dollars away from buying KINETIC MOTORSPORT MKIV 2.0L STAGE1 TURBO KIT. I hope my build goes well


----------



## Mattymcg112 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (smelly11)*

No its the 99 MK3 wolfsburg with the 2.0, Got it in a straight trade for a 91 pontiac grand prix LOL!







needs some work but the guy was an idiot ive fixed 90% of the problems that were there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mattymcg112 at 12:46 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Finally started...now i can make an OFFICIAL MK4 2.0T thread... (Mattymcg112)*

Good to see the car finally getting to where you want it. It has been a long time coming, I think I am gonna be playing catch-up.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

danke sir.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

sigh, looking through your post and I want my 2.0 back, it was me ye old faithful and dependable








still looking great q
can you believe I still don't have my car totally together and its been 8 months
for those looking for power and want to swap engines pay attention do this instead it will be better


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiggo)*

Very cool Q!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks buddy...lots of work in this damn thing...tuning on Saturday (if i can get ForceFed on the phone)


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

sweet ****, we need to roll to H2O together with our dubs.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

drag cars cant roll on trips! lol


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_830cc injectors...









CHECK!


Looking into these myself.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

i still suggest running e85.. c16 is so expensive.. if your meth fails .. you wont detonate. great build .. so far


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_i still suggest running e85.. c16 is so expensive.. if your meth fails .. you wont detonate. great build .. so far


the availability of e85 says no. and c16 is only for track days.


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
the availability of e85 says no. and c16 is only for track days. 

No joke, E85 is hard to come across around here and since you are burning 30% more fuel, you go through a tank faster! I'm tuning my car for E85 but I have a truck which I can trailer the car long distances with and keep drums of E85 in.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

been having surging issues...found out wastegate is broken today...can jiggle the fu(kin arm like a straw in a cup! FP warrantied it and overnighted it FO FREE!!


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I hadn't read the rest of your thread.... you're internally gated?








Was the diaphragm torn inside or something? In-out play or side-side play?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

both forms of play. yes internal gate. If i suffer boost creep during tuning this weekend then i'll go external. I figure if a subaru doesnt need it then i definitely dont! 8vFTW!


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Lol, don't you like extra shiney things under the hood?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

if you have ever seen big turbo subies .. they use external..


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_if you have ever seen big turbo subies .. they use external.. 


if you've ever seen an 8v's head flow vs a subarus...i'll stay internal


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Yah, high wastegate flow is only really needed when the head can flow a lot and a lot of exhaust gas needs to be routed around the turbo to regulate boost. You should be fine with what you have.... They just aren't pretty.







lol


----------



## Mattymcg112 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub Doctor)*

So any hp/tq numbers for us yet? and hows it going any updates!?!?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so this weekend i go to get tuned 5hours away through torrential downpours...get there...swap in the injectors...unplug the maf in the boost pipe and plug it into the new maf housing inlet i made. All the while forgetting about the oem bosch dv that was down there on that same boost pipe that was venting to atmosphere...guess what...that made it a lil hard/impossible to tune idle and part throttle and as such most of the day was spent trying to get that right...i didnt realize the problem til sunday after i already drove home. Disappointed i am. I knew better and yet for some dmm reason i didn't catch it while up there. So no dyno numbers....acutally considering swapping to a 1.8t ecu just cuz its a 30min job lol and i can get rid of the MAF. hmmm...


_Modified by the_q_jet at 7:12 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

ok q ONE telling these noobs its a 30min swap for a 1.8t ecu is asking for a bunch of thread like.. HELPZORX!!!! i got a 2002 1.8t ecu and it wont work with my 2L jetta!!! and three, wtf is takinging so long with your car? i think im going to finish my MBA before that thing is done


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_ok q ONE telling these noobs its a 30min swap for a 1.8t ecu is asking for a bunch of thread like.. HELPZORX!!!! i got a 2002 1.8t ecu and it wont work with my 2L jetta!!! and three, wtf is takinging so long with your car? i think im going to finish my MBA before that thing is done










you skipped TWO...


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

twos overrated!! haha but nice catching that, i felt a little stupid.... using an AEB ecu i presume no>?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if i do it will be an AWP.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

alrighty got a VR TB to put in, along with a AWP ECU flashed with the 830cc MAFless file! see yall at h2o!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_alrighty got a VR TB to put in, along with a AWP ECU flashed with the 830cc MAFless file! see yall at h2o!








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

vr throttle body installed.
hopefully the ecu will be coming home this week!
at h2o got ahold of 5gals of 110octane and threw it in with 8gals off 93oct...beat a stg3 s4 running 17psi...400whp+ isnt far away now! ordering watermeth soon!


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

thats awesome. keep it up man.


----------



## hypersnap1 (Feb 18, 2006)

i want to see more lol


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol this is way better than reading a book!!!!! Can't wait for more!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_830cc injectors...









CHECK!


Do you know what the spray pattern of these are? Cone vs pencil?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

Do you know what the spray pattern of these are? Cone vs pencil?


wide cone...high atomization, very good response time (great idle for a large injector)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

830cc AWP ecu yaaay! Good-bye MAF...HELLLOOO MAP!








tore down a 2.0 and VR trans last week so i could run a 3.38 final drive with 2.0 close ratio gears (at 7k rpms i'll see: 41mph in 1st, 73mph in 2nd, 113mph in 3rd, 150mph in 4th, annnnnd 184mph in 5th).
Finally, Peloquin LSD and w/m show up next week.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got awp ecu and harness installed...STARTED RIGHT UP! feels decent....currently running 18psi...has some hiccups at throttle tip-in...but other than that...its official, a 1.8t ecu works jus fine in an 8v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

20psi FTMFW!!


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

any vids of this in action looks like its a costly but sick aba turbo project


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcabman)*

not an aba


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yay toys showed up finally


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

4hours of [email protected] trimming to get this to fit LOL









Snow Performance Stage3

Full DIY coming soon...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

W/M install complete...
First impression: "its been a long time since i've rode in a car that FORCES you into the seat"

Second impression:








Third impression:


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL lets see some videos!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

2nd gear run, right? boost control?






















what size turbo again? Mine is much more laggy than that.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

lets see more! 5 seconds went by to fast,lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_2nd gear run, right? boost control?






















what size turbo again? Mine is much more laggy than that.


man you know darn well that was 3rd gear! lol...the Turbo is a FP Red...somewhere between a 3076 and a 35r


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ok that vid is officially gay..seriously


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

a lil less gay video...

also tnite at 23psi + w/m + 3degs of timing + 50* weather = 3rd gear spinning/skipping


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_a lil less gay video...

much better..
now get sombody else to hold the camera


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol...cant have the extra weight!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_lol...cant have the extra weight!









rofl 
I sometimes feel like kicking my family out when I hear a car's exhaust coming up behind me.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol...ok kids...walk the rest of the way to school!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

let the kids stay..just use more boost.....
is it just me..or does your turbo get its goove on at 4000+ rpm?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes...actually if you're in the car you'll feel, once you pass about 5200 (where the good old STOCK 2.0 used to DIE







) it takes off like a damn rocket! i maxed out my EBC at 23psi...put a restrictor in it...now see 22psi with it OFF! LOL...time for a higher gauge!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i need more boost gauge as well...and a new turbo


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

50trim! DO IT!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

me wants a bb center section turbo


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well lemme know what you're looking to get then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ i maxed out my EBC at 23psi...put a restrictor in it...now see 22psi with it OFF! LOL...time for a higher gauge!

can you elaborate on the restrictor? what? where? how?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

grab a mig welding nozzle...i used a .030" and put it in the vacuum line that runs from your boost reference (most turbos have a nipple off the compressor housing) to the boost controller.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

looking at a few on the TEX as we speak


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Ok got the new clutch in!
















note the flat fingers...no high rpm shifting problems with this clutch!
that of course went in with the trans i build with the 3.38 final drive and peloquin...its like a new damn car!


----------



## warex (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ME RIKEY


_Modified by warex at 5:59 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warex)*

fun times ahead.........finished this up friday night:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

more pics...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

wow dude, your welding actually looks good now. haha nice work man


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Q, sorry to bring it back up. All that's needed for the awp swap is: 
engine harness 
ecu 
map sensor 

Right? What did you do about the coil packs?


----------



## hfiles2011 (Dec 5, 2011)

the_q_jet said:


> installed larger FMIC today. got back to tryin to finish my intake mani as well...
> first a *BEFORE* pic:
> 
> 
> ...


 WHO'S RUNNING TREADSTONE!? 








:laugh:


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hey Nice build*

What ECU did u use for this 8vt Monster


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

mikeyaka23 said:


> What ECU did u use for this 8vt Monster





the_q_jet said:


> alrighty got a VR TB to put in, along with a AWP ECU flashed with the 830cc MAFless file! see yall at h2o!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i really want to build another one....being out here on the autobahn....it's calling me.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

the_q_jet said:


> fun times ahead.........finished this up friday night:


How much for you to build me another?

hit me up broski, I'm serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


> How much for you to build me another?
> 
> hit me up broski, I'm serious.


I'm deployed maaaan, but it would be $650ish


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

when did you hit peak power in rpm? houch boost? what fuel? i'm to lazy to browse through. post your setup and dyno graph again bastard.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

lazy azz!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5017912-is-it-worth-it-to-turbo-my-8v-MK4


base maestro 1.8t 830cc "race gas" file


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i really want to build another one....being out here on the autobahn....it's calling me.


I was thinking about jumping on the 4 motion bandwagon with my mk2, but then I'd have to do a VR if not a 3.6 to make it all worth while, and would have to find something for the race motor to go in.

Either way you should do it. They have a car craft place on post out there...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> I was thinking about jumping on the 4 motion bandwagon with my mk2, but then I'd have to do a VR if not a 3.6 to make it all worth while, and would have to find something for the race motor to go in.
> 
> Either way you should do it. They have a car craft place on post out there...


yea but i cant do welding there! and i must weld to survive!!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> yea but i cant do welding there! and i must weld to survive!!


You can buy a damn transformer.....They're cheap! Just get one from someone whose PCSing.


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

WTB one of those manfolds for my T3 turbo setup ! srsly! :thumbup::thumbup:


PM meh if you are interested


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> You can buy a damn transformer.....They're cheap! Just get one from someone whose PCSing.


its not that the car craft shop wont let me do welding there


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> its not that the car craft shop wont let me do welding there


That's gay. When I was there there was a CW4 that built a 700hp fox body mustang at the Hanau location, and then he went twin 60-1 Hifi turbos. That dude made his entire cage, intercooler piping, the whole nine....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> That's gay. When I was there there was a CW4 that built a 700hp fox body mustang at the Hanau location, and then he went twin 60-1 Hifi turbos. That dude made his entire cage, intercooler piping, the whole nine....


**** that then im shippin a TIG to my spot then! Time to do werk!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> **** that then im shippin a TIG to my spot then! Time to do werk!


Atta broham. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

What's been going on with this thang!?:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What's been going on with this thang!?:wave:


This THANG is in the trusting hands of a Mad Scientist......i think his name is Scott or something like that. Scary i know!

Anyway it has since been upgraded to AWIC, direct port w/m, maybe soon pre-turbo injection, Genesis _II_ Injectors, porsche brakes, tubular front control arms, and lots of other suspension goodies. It also has a custom 6spd trans...

So it's very much still alive and very much capable of 450+whp if he was into the numbers game


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This THANG is in the trusting hands of a Mad Scientist......i think his name is Scott or something like that. Scary i know!
> 
> Anyway it has since been upgraded to AWIC, direct port w/m, maybe soon pre-turbo injection, Genesis _II_ Injectors, porsche brakes, tubular front control arms, and lots of other suspension goodies. It also has a custom 6spd trans...
> 
> So it's very much still alive and very much capable of 450+whp if he was into the numbers game


Well, don't you think it's time to update this crusty, old thread? I'm on the edge of my seat here buddy!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Bumping again to get quentin off his lazy butt to post moar pics!


----------

